# New and confused!



## Lemon66 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello all, glad I found this place!
I'm 40 and we have been TTC since July with no luck at all, I had a baby in Feb 2005 when I was 38, and she was conceived first month of trying, so we kind of thought it would happen quickly this time.... boy was I wrong! 
I had the day 21 bloods and doc said results were great, no reason why we shouldn't conceive with the whole  line about going on holiday relaxing etc etc.....that was 4 months ago and still nothing...

Please can someone tell me what I should do next? Is there anything else the GP can do? (prescribe clomid??) perhaps I'm just too old?

I am going to be 41 next month, and I think time is ticking away, I don't know if you're supposed to go to GP or  try and find a clinic (don't really want to pay if can be avoided), I am totally confused and don't know what to do next, can anyone advise??!

Thank you so much!

Sal x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sal 

Sorry to hear you're having trouble, you are definately not too old!! The first step would to be to go to your local dr and tell him you're having trouble conceiving, he will probably refer you to a local clinic to investigate further

Here are a few links that might help you find your way around here, although this is a great board, most people post on the main boards and disregard their ages!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 for new people like you

Starting out and diagnosis board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Clomid board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

For Bubbles and other meanings: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

For secondary infertility: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

I think that should keep you very busy  

Lots of fab people here that will help you along

Have blown you some "Bubbles"!!

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sal
Firstly welcome to FF 
I think you doc will probably tll you to try naturally a little longer, I know they normally do.

Good Luck I hope things work out for you soon 

Jo
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Sal,

If your bloods are ok I think I'd try to do what your doc has suggested, relax and try to enjoy ttc naturally for a while longer.  Have you tried acupuncture? It's a good de-stresser. Even if you think you aren't stressed you probably are!!! We all are ttc. 

Good luck, CG xxx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Sal,

After trying to concieve for a year when I was 37, with normal tests and a laparoscopy that showed a tiny patch of endometriosis, I did IVF and conceived my son on the first attempt. 

We started trying naturally again when he was two months old, and when he was eight months old started IVF again. After four more stimulated cycles, we conceived my second son, who is due the day before I turn 41 - I'm 32 weeks pg with him now. 

I really believe that if we hadn't pushed to have IVF early, then I would'nt be pg with our second - , and after my experience and your age, I'd encourage you to aggressively seek treatment. I was told at 37, that clomid was virtually useless if you are already ovulating, and that three cycles of IUI are equivalent in cost and success rates to one of IVF, so if time wasn't on your side it would be better to do IVF even though it's more invasive and pychologically gruelling. I understand that in the UK, you can't do IVF on the NHS if you already have one child though. I live in Australia  and things are different here - everyone pays, but its heavily subsidised by the goverment and a lot cheaper than private IVF in the UK.

If you didn't want to pay, then I don't think there is any other answer than keeping trying naturally and perhaps pursuing alternative treatments (though its my belief that none of these treatments have good solid research behind them like "assisted reproduction" - but someone else might correct me.

Whatever you decide, I wish you luck,

Love,

suzy


----------

